# Evander Holyfield's Great Return!!



## Thunder Foot (Oct 2, 2006)

This is the comeback of Evander Holyfield, that took place 8/18/06. I personally feel Holyfield looks great in the ring. Can't really tell how old he is. Of course this is just the first fight out of many.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 2, 2006)

Yup, he looked pretty good in there, thanks


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow... cool... 

I *heard* when Tyson bit him Holyfield gave him an earful! ar ar ar ar...


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 3, 2006)

I was always a big fan of Mr. Holyfield. He was a classy, well spoken champion, with tons of heart. However, to listen to him now, and see his diminished skills, and being reduced to these kind of fights on FSN, I wish he would retire gracefully. The slurred speech really gets to me.


----------

